# Horsie looking for new RPs (NSFW)



## RainStorm (Oct 9, 2017)

As the title says, Im looking for new RPs.  Here are a few things I'm looking for.

~ I like to roleplay, almost exclusively adult themed RP

~ Kinks can be discussed in private

~ I have quite a few characters to play as, feel free to ask or check my FA page.

~ I like to RP either on FA notes, Ferzu, or Telegram.  Ask and I can add you n my TG, if you want.

~ I will not do RPs involving short replies.  I like to have detail in my posts and expect yours to have at least the same effort put forth.

~ I work full time, I am married, and live with my wife.  Sometimes I cannot reply to RPs that often, so please be patient.

~ As stated above, I am married.  I am not looking for any irl relationships, or unsolicited dick pics.  Roleplay relationships with my characters however are completely acceptable.

~My full gallery of art can be found on my FA Userpage of Rainstorm -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## ColdSoul (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi, I might be interested, I have only just started role-playing and am looking to do different/mature themes. I only have one character though, a female borzoi called Phoenix


----------



## RainStorm (Oct 15, 2017)

ColdSoul said:


> Hi, I might be interested, I have only just started role-playing and am looking to do different/mature themes. I only have one character though, a female borzoi called Phoenix


Sure!  Where would you like to RP at?


----------



## ColdSoul (Oct 15, 2017)

RainStorm said:


> Sure!  Where would you like to RP at?


Hi, I have FA or discord  up to you? My fa is - Userpage of ColdSoul -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## RainStorm (Oct 15, 2017)

ColdSoul said:


> Hi, I have FA or discord  up to you? My fa is - Userpage of ColdSoul -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


I shall poke you on FA!


----------

